# Set up for Freshwater Crocodiles



## Sainter_Dad (Feb 12, 2018)

My son is about to set up a tank for a freshwater crocodile. He was looking at pumps over the weekend, but I have a spare Davey XS250HB spa pump that has never been used. This pump also acts as a heater for the water.

Has anyone had any experience in setting up a pond/tank for a freshie with a spa bath pump?
Are they capable of longer term running?
Would we just be better of getting a different type of pump, and if so which?

Thanking you in advance.
Sainter Dad


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Feb 12, 2018)

Can't add much other than goodluck.


----------



## Foozil (Feb 12, 2018)

Good luck from me also.


----------



## Scutellatus (Feb 12, 2018)

Welcome to the forum.
It definitely looks like a good idea with the combined heating. I am not sure if the pumps are designed to cope with constant running though. I think your best bet would be to call Davey - Australia on 1300 232 839. They would be able to advise you on the life of the pump when used constantly.
Make sure you stick around and make a thread with the tank build including photos.


----------



## Sainter_Dad (Feb 12, 2018)

Scutellatus said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> It definitely looks like a good idea with the combined heating. I am not sure if the pumps are designed to cope with constant running though. I think your best bet would be to call Davey - Australia on 1300 232 839. They would be able to advise you on the life of the pump when used constantly.
> Make sure you stick around and make a thread with the tank build including photos.



Thanks Scutellatus (as well as Imported_tuartara and Foozil for their good luck wishes)

I rang Davey and their response was "That product has not been tested for that application" so I asked if it could be run constantly for 8 hours - their response was "That product has not been tested for that application".

I shall definitely post photos of the finished product.


----------



## Scutellatus (Feb 12, 2018)

Maybe a spa installer may be able to give you a better idea. Do you know if it is a commercial pump or domestic. Commercial pumps used in high-rise building spas would have to run for at least 8hrs a day if not more.


----------



## Sainter_Dad (Feb 12, 2018)

Scutellatus said:


> Maybe a spa installer may be able to give you a better idea. Do you know if it is a commercial pump or domestic. Commercial pumps used in high-rise building spas would have to run for at least 8hrs a day if not more.



It is a domestic pump (unfortunately)


----------



## Murph_BTK (Feb 12, 2018)

Hey mate.. first off outside of water movement what is the reason you want to run a pump for long time? You would be better off running a external pump that could turn over 2000ltr of water per hour. Any major online pet supplies could help you.. when I had mine I never had them in high flow water tanks....every now and then I would give them a swirling affect with the garden hose to A:stir up the debris on the bottom of their tanks and B: just a basic stimulant for them some thing different ..
They are ambush predators and love the murky waters.. 

* so wish I kept photos of them and the massive enclourse I built for my salty..

Good luck mate and yeah some pics also as crocs are my fav reptile 

Instagram: murph_BTK


----------



## Scutellatus (Feb 12, 2018)

Murph_BTK said:


> Hey mate.. first off outside of water movement what is the reason you want to run a pump for long time? You would be better off running a external pump that could turn over 2000ltr of water per hour. Any major online pet supplies could help you.. when I had mine I never had them in high flow water tanks....every now and then I would give them a swirling affect with the garden hose to A:stir up the debris on the bottom of their tanks and B: just a basic stimulant for them some thing different ..
> They are ambush predators and love the murky waters..
> 
> * so wish I kept photos of them and the massive enclourse I built for my salty..
> ...


Did you not have filtration Murph?
I think the idea behind it was the combined pump and heater and also to save coin. You would need the pump to run constantly to clean their mess, I know I wouldn't be happy sitting in soiled water, I don't think they would be either.


----------



## Murph_BTK (Feb 12, 2018)

Scutellatus said:


> Did you not have filtration Murph?
> I think the idea behind it was the combined pump and heater and also to save coin. You would need the pump to run constantly to clean their mess, I know I wouldn't be happy sitting in soiled water, I don't think they would be either.


I did have filters running I used under gravel filters and also the external canister filters (which did the bulk of the work) I am not too clued up on the spa pump my line of thinking if would be too powerful (?) 



Instagram: murph_BTK


----------



## cris (Feb 15, 2018)

Looks nice, are there any of the smaller freshwater crocs available legally yet?


----------

